
Lite: An Implementation Overview - Impossible
https://rxi.github.io/lite_an_implementation_overview.html
======
memexy
> This write-up outlines some of the implementation details of the lite text
> editor. At the time of writing this lite is version 1.06.

Can the title be changed to reflect the fact that Lite is a text editor. As it
stands I can't tell and have to click through to find out.

